# Q for the music teachers - 3/4 size for kids?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's a question for the music teachers, parents, aunts and uncles - anyone trying to enable a youth or a "tween" to start out on guitar...

Is it worthwhile acquiring a 3/4 size acoustic (steel string) for a kid around age 10?

Certainly the smaller size would be more manageable, but I wonder about the cost-benefits.

A lot of the sub-$100 options I've seen get terrible reviews - won't stay in tune, intonation is off, sharp fret ends poking out the side of the fretboard, etc.

And while I'm sure the Baby Taylors and Little Martins are very nice instruments, that sort of price tag seems like a big gamble for a kid. It's 50/50, or maybe even worse, that the guitar will just sit an gather dust after the initial excitement wears off.

My alternative is to try to get her started on one of my full-size acoustics; maybe tuned down a bit to help with the tension? She's mostly interested in strumming cowboy chords, from what I can tell. Taylor Swift and such.

Any thoughts? Success stories? Product recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

AS A DAD

Taylor Guitars

or

Martin Guitar > Guitars > Choosing > Size/Type

These I can talk of. When shopping for my son (he was 9, now 11 turning 12. He stopped guitar lessons for the moment, is now playing flute, may go to trumpet next also taking uke too), we got the Baby from Taylor but we compared it to the Martin at the time. There is a tone difference between them, and one not unpleasing to match. Their price is going to be around 400 however, resale will tend to stay over 50% of what you paid for them.

When I was 12 what I HATED with a passion and never got over was the thickness of the guitar I had. My arm would go to sleep. Turn white and get the prickles and with me that does not take long to happen. If I was 12, one of those two is how I should have gone instead.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The only decent ones I see are Godins and Yamaha, though a couple of Baby Taylors have passed through. Godin makes a nice parlor guitar that even with a normal scale length is pretty easy to play. Put a capo on and it works better for small hands. 

As for cost effectiveness, I think the cost is nothing compared to sports registration and equipment (and many other instruments) and I get pretty weary of folks whining about cost.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A number of my students have had excellent results with the Arts & Lutherie (Godin) parlour sized guitars (I think the model name is "Ami"). They usually run about $250.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Had L&M had Godins and Yamahas in parlor sizes at the time (three years back was before their store expansion they had a big focus on full size only, now there is a greater variety available from them to sample through) I would have considered them as well. At the time they only had a few and only the Taylor and Martin were inside our max price bracket.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> My alternative is to try to get her started on one of my full-size acoustics; maybe tuned down a bit to help with the tension? She's mostly interested in strumming cowboy chords, from what I can tell. Taylor Swift and such.


10 year olds can really vary in size (sometimes making drastic increases from week to week). Usually they're at an awkward, in-between size where a 3/4 acoustic is a too small (or will be too small very shortly) but a full size acoustic is way too big. I'm in my 30s and I get shoulder problems if I play a dreadnought acoustic for too long. The joys of being a bit short. I would be very careful if you try her on one of your acoustics. If she complains about any shoulder or back pain make sure you listen.

Honestly, and parents never want to hear this, I've found the best option for kids that size tends to be an electric. Most kids that age are big enough that the left hand can handle the whole fretboard easily, yet the slim electric body is far more comfortable for their right arms. If electrics aren't an option for you then consider a folk size acoustic. 

If you were to walk into the studio where I teach I would take four different guitars off the wall (a 3/4, a folk size, an electric, and a full size acoustic) and get her to play each until she decides what fits the best. Is there a store near you where you can try that? Look for a place that focuses on teaching. They tend to stock more sizes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

Hands down get the Art & Lutherie "AMI". Fantastic guitars, sound great, hold their tune, cheap, Canadian made, small bodied.

My nephews are younger and they love picking it up and messing around on it. I bought it for myself, but once my daughter is old enough this will become the guitar she learns on.

It is a guitar that I have had hard time putting down some days.

I also keep it tuned down half a step at all times.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Another AMI vote. Bought one for my daughter (14 then) 2 years ago. Great sounding guitar.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

The AMI advice is well taken. I've played a few of those and they're very nice for the price.

I have a Norman B20 Folk in the house already, though - might give that one a try first. It's not as tiny in the body as a parlour, but it's still a lot smaller than a dread. The neck seems like a good one for small hands, too. And it's also somewhat quieter than other guitars; I'm sure that will be a plus  The only trouble I've had with the Norman is that it's kinda neck-heavy.



> Kat: I would take four different guitars off the wall (a 3/4, a folk size, an electric, and a full size acoustic) and get her to play each until she decides what fits the best. Is there a store near you where you can try that?


We can do that at home in the family room - the only thing I'm missing is the 3/4 size (and a parlour size, now that I'm thinking of it). I hadn't thought about electric - I'll try that too; thanks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like this one, as some of my students have them and they sound great.

A&L Ami Series

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

kat_ said:


> 10 year olds can really vary in size (sometimes making drastic increases from week to week).* Usually they're at an awkward, in-between size where a 3/4 acoustic is a too small (or will be too small very shortly) but a full size acoustic is way too big.* I'm in my 30s and I get shoulder problems if I play a dreadnought acoustic for too long. The joys of being a bit short. I would be very careful if you try her on one of your acoustics. If she complains about any shoulder or back pain make sure you listen.
> 
> Honestly, and parents never want to hear this, I've found the best option for kids that size tends to be an electric. Most kids that age are big enough that the left hand can handle the whole fretboard easily, yet the slim electric body is far more comfortable for their right arms. If electrics aren't an option for you then consider a folk size acoustic.
> 
> If you were to walk into the studio where I teach I would take four different guitars off the wall (a 3/4, a folk size, an electric, and a full size acoustic) and get her to play each until she decides what fits the best. Is there a store near you where you can try that? Look for a place that focuses on teaching. They tend to stock more sizes.


Kind of sums up my thoughts & experiences, especially the part I underlined and put in bold.
I would agree with trying different guitars.

A lot of 10 year olds will quickly outgrow a 3/4 size--but then even an adult can enjoy a 3/4 size.
Depends on size and hand/fingers.


----------

